# Free mobile aujourd'hui



## gigab (29 Août 2014)

Bonjour afin de faire un test pour voir si ma ligne b&you est naze (voir mon autre sujet sur les sms ), je voudrais tester free mobile ...

Mais auparavant quels sont les avis sur l'opérateur ? Je voudrais dans un premier temps prendre le forfait 2 donc pour rester la voix et les sms surtout. Quels sont vos retours à ce niveau ? Sachant que je travaille sur Paris et habite dans la banlieue de Versailles ...

Merci beaucoup de vos retours !!


----------



## adixya (29 Août 2014)

Oh bah la voix et les sms je crois pas que c'est ce qui pose vraiment problème chez free, au début oui, mais plus aujourd'hui d'après ce que j'ai compris.
Ce serait plutôt la 3G qui est pourrite !


----------



## Madalvée (29 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Oh bah la voix et les sms je crois pas que c'est ce qui pose vraiment problème chez free, au début oui, mais plus aujourd'hui d'après ce que j'ai compris.
> Ce serait plutôt la 3G qui est pourrite !



Non, aujourd'hui les concurrents se sont alignés et c'est pourri partout. Merci Free.


----------



## adixya (30 Août 2014)

Bah je sais pas je suis chez Bouygues ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux que chez free il y a un ou deux ans, lorsque j'ai pris mon forfait chez eux pour partir deux mois plus tard, en atterrissant chez B&Y qui a accueilli pas mal de déçus de free.
Aujourd'hui, franchement, avec la 4G, l'Internet en mobilité est un plaisir. En tout cas chez Bouygues avec un iPhone 5 pour ma part.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2014)

Madalvée a dit:


> Non, aujourd'hui les concurrents se sont alignés et c'est pourri partout. Merci Free.



Remarque un peu facile chez Maldavée (Mal levé ?), c'est bien loin d'être pourri partout, si ça l'est pour toi le problème doit se situer près de toi (en toi peut-être ?). Perso ça booste en 4G ici au nord de Bordeaux (sur une antenne Free). Après tout est relatif et on évite de généraliser comme Maldav et son air grincheux&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2014)

Je suis personnellement chez Free Mobile.
Pour moi, tout fonctionne très bien (et j'habite dans une ville encore plus petite que Strasbourg, alors)...
J'appelle sans problème, mes SMS passent tous à n'importe quelle heure (même à nouvel an, ils arrivaient à l'heure, comparé aux autres opérateurs).
Pour la connexion, j'ai de la 4G chez moi, le reste du temps de la 3G, mais je n'ai jamais vu mon réseau se couper ou passer en Edge...


----------



## adixya (3 Septembre 2014)

Et ça marche bien Youtube entre 18 et 22h ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2014)

J'utilise rarement Youtube a cette heure la... Je regarde plutôt la télévision à cette heure. Donc sur ce point je ne peux pas t'aider. :-/


----------



## gigab (3 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses 
En somme il y a du mieux chez Free mais ce n'est pas encore ça suivant les endroits, les heures ... comme partout quel que soit l'opérateur en fait ...

là j'ai demandé une expertise de ma ligne b&you et ils doivent m'envoyer une nouvelle Sim .. s'il n'y a pas de changement je m'orienterai vers free ..

C'est casse pied on a impression que tu veux du low cost ? Et bien tu l'as te plains pas .. bref ils font tout pour qu'on reprenne un abonnement 2 ans à 30 les 2h de communication ...


----------



## adixya (3 Septembre 2014)

Bah non moi quand j'étais chez b&y y a un an je trouvais ça top.
Après je connais des gens qui ont eu des soucis jamais résolus mais ils ont juste résilié et sont allés à la concurrence.
Free, j'ai lu que quand t'étais sous une antenne 4g, c'était super, le problème étant qu´il n'y en a pas bcp.


----------



## gigab (3 Septembre 2014)

Ben je trouvais aussi b&you top mais depuis ces soucis de communications qui coupent, des sms qui n'arrivent pas et j'en passe .. ça commence à m'ennuyer sérieusement ..

Je les ai eu au téléphone ce matin, naturellement ce n'est pas de leur faute mais ils vont vérifier la ligne et me renvoyer une Sim .. mais si mes problèmes ne se résolvent pas je changerai ..


----------



## adixya (4 Septembre 2014)

Moi j'ai choisi d'aller chez sosh plutôt, fin octobre. Ils ont une option multisim pour la tablette qui m'intéresse grandement pour mon futur iPad Air 2 cellulaire (ou peut être bien iPad mini rétina 2 cellulaire) de 128 Go !


----------



## nicode70 (1 Avril 2015)

Bonjour a tous,
Je voulais avoir le ressenti de clients free mobile sur iphone 6 sur la région de lyon.
On nous dit que free ratrape sont retard en terme de couverture 4G, mais qu'en est-il dans les faits?

Merci de vos retours.


----------



## Romain69276 (12 Avril 2015)

Etant juste à côté de Lyon, je peux te renseigner : 4G OK sur Lyon, mais autour, c'est plus inégal. Il m'est même arrivé de devoir forcer la sélection pour passer sur l'antenne d'Orange, car celle de Free par défaut ne fournissait aucun débit. Rédhibitoire pour ma part.
Avec B&Y, je suis plus que satisfait.


----------



## Xeolani (29 Avril 2015)

Ma copine a un 5C chez Free et elle capte nul part... (j'exagère légèrement) alors que nous sommes en région parisienne... je parle de capter nul part la 3G.. le réseau n'est pas top top chez Free..
Pour ma part (je sais que beaucoup ne sont pas d'accord) je suis chez Orange. Alors oui le prix est plus elevé mais la qualité est la.. meme sur le SAV en cas de problème.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (27 Novembre 2015)

Hola, je me permets d'intervenir sur ce thread.

Alors, j'ai un abonnement Free 40 Go. SMS/4G et caetera aucun souci. J'habite à Paris (14ème et 5 ème arrondissement ...)
Et on capte partout dans Paris.
@gigab Tu dis que tu es à côté de Versailles ? Alors, juste à titre d'information, ça capte en 4G quasiment dans tous les lieux ou j'ai été dans ce coin. Guyancourt, Versailles et ... une ville dont j'ai oublié le nom, ils ont un grand golf la bas ?!
Accessoirement, je me balade assez dans le "plateau de Saclay" et y aucun souci.

Sinon, je capte aussi dans les "petites villes" par contre là, il faut parfois chercher l'endroit ou il y a de la 4G.

Voilà,
Pour information, j'ai un forfait Orange que j'ai toujours gardé et il est le seul qui capte vraiment partout et en 4G partout.
(Petite information, en fait, j'ai migré chez Sosh, il y a 2 ans ... juste marre qu'on me prenne pour un jambon chez Orange, plus de 100 euros de factures par mois pendant 15 ans ... mais c'est exactement le même service)

J'avais avant mon free, un forfait Bouygues qui captait aussi très très bien. En comparaison, je pense que Free est en 3ème position mais franchement à moins d'habiter dans un vrai coin hyper paumé (là tu habites Paris et Versailles), tu ne devrais pas avoir de souci, on voit à peine la différence !

Ah et pour ne pas mettre que du Blabla mais aussi des faits, tu peux vérifier par toi même si il y a un relai Free à côté de chez toi tout simplement !

Ps: Les forfaits se font sans engagements donc franchement, tu prends un forfait tu l'essayes pendant un 1 mois et puis tu arrêtes si tu le souhaites après.


----------



## lineakd (27 Novembre 2015)

@Omby.Rakoto, après deux ans et demi chez free mobile mon smartphone revit avec une carte sim sosh.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (27 Novembre 2015)

T'es peut être parti au mauvais moment. 
Sinon je te crois sur parole, tu habites ou exactement?

Ps: J'ai toujours aussi mon forfait Sosh/orange, qui est au dessu de mon Free, mais le Free fonctionne quasi-pareil.


----------



## rgi (28 Novembre 2015)

Pour moi c'est le bridage free/orange en itinérence qui me gave . C'est pire que du 56k et impossible  de lire du youtube , de surfer etc... une belle daube free la ou ils n'on pas leur propre réseau ! sur 4gmark je suis à 0.03 down et 0.0.1 en up.

Parceque je rappel qu'il ne faut absolument pas tester avec speedtest qui est vérolé par free et donc te fait croire que t'a un réseau au top , préférer plutôt 4gmark ou nperf.

Ensuite niveau appel/sms/mms je me plains pas ça fonctionne et avec le femtocell chez moi je capte bien mais sans , la c'est 0.


----------



## lineakd (28 Novembre 2015)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> T'es peut être parti au mauvais moment.
> Sinon je te crois sur parole, tu habites ou exactement?
> 
> Ps: J'ai toujours aussi mon forfait Sosh/orange, qui est au dessu de mon Free, mais le Free fonctionne quasi-pareil.



@Omby.Rakoto, paris et je suis souvent en ballade dans le centre de la France ainsi dans le sud ouest et pendant mes promenades, ce sont les antennes d'orange que je trouve sur mes chemins.
Dans la campagne où je traine, free mobile ne sert que téléphoniquement et comme je suis de ceux qui utilise beaucoup le data.
Le freewifi et le secure ne me servaient à rien, leur débit était lamentable. Heureusement que j'avais l'accès à celui de sfr qui fonctionne correctement.
Ma moitié a aussi une carte sim free mais elle se sert beaucoup des textos et de la téléphonie.
Oui, tu as des débits qui sont bien supérieurs à la fibre (en wifi) quand tu es sous une antenne 4G de chez free mobile.
Comme @rgi, j'étais souvent en itinérance et c'est un cauchemar. Je re-testerai dans deux ans quand cette maudite itinérance disparaitra.
Je suis un freenaute depuis 2004 à la maison, en ayant la fibre "mutualisée" (orange/free).
Voici un petit test à la maison avec l'app speedtest:
 - Sosh
 - Free mobile
Et ce ne sont que débits à un moment T dommage qu'on ne puisse pas avoir la même chose sur toute la journée.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (28 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> Voici un petit test à la maison avec l'app speedtest:
> - Sosh
> - Free mobile
> Et ce ne sont que débits à un moment T dommage qu'on ne puisse pas avoir la même chose sur toute la journée.


Oui, c'est pas mal d'avoir des chiffres, ça évite d'avoir du blabla.
Par contre, si je peux me permettre, tu es ou à Paris ?
8 Mega (même si c''est déjà bien), c'est pas terrible sur Paris.

À paris, Porte d'Orleans (14ème), BirHakeim, Place Saint-Michel, à Côté du Musée de la phographie (4ème) et dans d'autres endroits également, je suis à plus de 30 Méga.


----------



## lineakd (29 Novembre 2015)

@Omby.Rakoto, mais les chiffres ne veulent pas dire grand chose surtout quand tu as une carte sim free mobile car l'itinérance détruit l'utilisation d'un smartphone surtout quand tu utilises beaucoup le streaming.


----------



## rgi (29 Novembre 2015)

Comme dit dans mon autre post , speedtest est vérolé pour free donc faire le test- avec 4gmark ou nperf et la vous aurez la véritable vitesse de votre connexion free en itinérance.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (29 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Omby.Rakoto, mais les chiffres ne veulent pas dire grand chose surtout quand tu as une carte sim free mobile car l'itinérance détruit l'utilisation d'un smartphone surtout quand tu utilises beaucoup le streaming.


Euh ... ok, pas de souci, mais en fait c'est toi qui a mis des chiffres, pourquoi tu conterdis ta propre utilisation des chiffres?
Sinon, tu n'as pas répondu ou tu n'arrives pas à capter sur Paris ... ?!

Pour le streaming, ben ... qu'est ce que tu veux que je te dises, je bosse pas chez Free donc oui, je compatis, mais bon. Je comprends juste pas (accessoirement) pourquoi tu pars de Free maintenant alors qu'ils sont passés sur un aussi gros forfait, sachant qu'avant ils étaient à 5 Go ... Tu faisais comment avant avec 5 Go pour faire du streaming (j'imagine des épisodes, tu ne fais pas toi même le serveur ?!). Et du coup, t'es sur quel forfait?

Ah sinon, chez Free, le hotspot (le hotspot mobile) est l'un des plus performants. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, peut être parce que peu l'utilise. Mais en tout cas sur Paris la plupart du temps le hotspot est le plus puissant de tous.



rgi a dit:


> Comme dit dans mon autre post , speedtest est vérolé pour free donc faire le test- avec 4gmark ou nperf et la vous aurez la véritable vitesse de votre connexion free en itinérance.



Moi, j'en utilise au moins 3 à chaque fois pour avoir une moyenne (faut toujours comparer).


----------



## rgi (29 Novembre 2015)

Justement mes tests d'sont fait avec speedtest 4gmark et nperf. Le seul à donner des résultats de fou est speedtest et pourtant le surf , YouTube , Twitter etc sont impossible à utiliser


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (29 Novembre 2015)

rgi a dit:


> Justement mes tests d'sont fait avec speedtest 4gmark et nperf. Le seul à donner des résultats de fou est speedtest et pourtant le surf , YouTube , Twitter etc sont impossible à utiliser



Ah mince. Tu l'utilises pour un téléphone portable donc j'imagine?
Je n'utilise mon forfait en fait qu'en guise de connexion internet.

Sinon, je pose une autre question complètement annexe, est ce que vous êtes tous les deux sur un Iphone "orange" ou il s'agit d'un Usine "sans marque". Je me pose juste la question histoire de ...
En l'occurence, j'ai un cas précis d'utilisation de mon hotspot Bouygues avec une surcouche Bouygues qui me bloquait ma 4G.
Je l'ai reconfigurer en mode usine et depuis je captais en 4G avec Free (je précise qu'il fonctionnait très bien sur Bouygues évidemment, je comprenais simplement pas pourquoi sur Paris ça marchait pas ... et en fait, c'est la surcouche Bouygues qui déonnait).


----------



## rgi (30 Novembre 2015)

iPhone tout opérateur acheté chez Apple pour ma part


----------



## lineakd (30 Novembre 2015)

@Omby.Rakoto, le problème c'est pas où je ne capte pas. Le problème, c'est que le réseau d'antenne de free mobile n'est pas assez dense que celui des autres puis dans la campagne où je traine, il est inexistant. 
J'avais beaucoup de trop coupure en streaming en me déplaçant dans Paris et le réseau wifi n'est pas niveau. À l'époque, j'utilisais un iPhone de 16 go (achat nu à l'apple store). J'envoyai et je téléchargeai beaucoup de fichiers par manque de place sur le smartphone que se soit sur le cloud ou un nas perso.
Je suis passé de 20 go à 5 go de data mais au moins mes 5 go me servent et je paie 10 € de plus par mois . Je dois aussi passer par une app pour les appels à l'étranger mais au moins j'ai retrouvé l'utilisation de mon smartphone et la batterie de celui se porte mieux.
Je sais que certaines personnes en sont contentes mais ce n'est pas mon cas pourtant je suis resté chez eux pendant 2 ans et demi.
Pour les chiffres, il m'est arrivé d'avoir des bons chiffres et de ne pas pouvoir envoyer ou télécharger un fichier. La cause toujours la même, ce contrat de dupe de l'itinérance entre orange et free.
Free mobile... Non merci!


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (30 Novembre 2015)

@gigab Tu as essayé finalement de prendre une ligne ou pas (pour te faire ta propre idée ... après comme j'ai dit, je suis sur Paris et je n'ai aucun souci, mais bon ... entre Paris et l'Ile de France, ça peut être le jour et la nuit, par exemple si tu es dans le fin-fond de la Seine et Marne, je peux comprendre qu'il puisse y avoir des "problèmes" de réseaux quoique, encore faut-il regarder peut être que sur la carte  tu peux trouver ton bonheur?)


----------



## gigab (30 Novembre 2015)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> @gigab Tu as essayé finalement de prendre une ligne ou pas (pour te faire ta propre idée ... après comme j'ai dit, je suis sur Paris et je n'ai aucun souci, mais bon ... entre Paris et l'Ile de France, ça peut être le jour et la nuit, par exemple si tu es dans le fin-fond de la Seine et Marne, je peux comprendre qu'il puisse y avoir des "problèmes" de réseaux quoique, encore faut-il regarder peut être que sur la carte  tu peux trouver ton bonheur?)




Salut non je n'ai pas encore fait le pas .. je pense le faire prochainement plutôt début 2016 en même temps que je testerai un téléphone Android "pour voir" lol ...


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (30 Novembre 2015)

Ok.
De toute façon, il y a des forfaits sans engagement donc tu peux tester un mois et puis basta.
Sinon n'oublie pas de faire un compte rendu !


----------



## flashmc (3 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
simple retour d’experience du forfait free a 4€ (abonné depuis 1 ans).

pour une ligne principale,Free est à déconseiller .Surtout si on se deplace régulièrement .Appels ou MMS/SMS qui reste coincer dans les tuyaux,Data Anémique.Problématique en cas petite urgence (votre femme ou vos enfant qui ne peuvent pas vous joindre…).


Par contre pour les oublier de L’ ADSL ou fibre et qui se trouve couvert par une « vraie » antenne free (3G+ ou 4g ).c’est un pur bonheur.

Un Smartphone android 4G (Bas gamme) a 100€ en guise de box + forfait free 50 go (partage de connexion avec ordi).Et c'est le bonheur Assuré.
des vitesses de download et d’upload hallucinante.
le plaisir de telecharger des apps sur l’AppStore rapidement.
les mise a jour de logiciel en 1 clin d’oeil.
de vous enfiler des videos HD sur youtube sans délai d’attente.
Peer to Peer autoriser .


----------

